# Remove Security Toolbar 7.1



## tallblond (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi,,

I need help

I know there is probably something here about this but my problem seems to be I can't download anything to start the process of cleaning this?

Everything tries to load and fails or it sends me to a bogus paysite?

How do I get started? 

I'm typing this from another pc as I cnaoot even go to google and pull up a reliable site to get started?

Example how can I get hijacklog and it wil not let me dowload?

thanks for any help

Anna ,,,,very blonde


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

* *Click here* to download *HJTsetup.exe*.
Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to *C:\Program Files\Hijack This*.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the *Do a system scan and save a log file* button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
*DO NOT* have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## tallblond (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi Cheeseball81,,

Well the problem I was having was any website or link I tried to go to download or execute a file it would redirect me,, saying it was infected and it would not open

I managed to read another post and I copied Smitfraudfix from my mom's pc to a floppy and downloaded it on my desktop. I was able to boot in the safe mode and execute the program,, wow I got control of my browser again,, thank goodness. I don;t think it worked exactly like it should have ( I recieved one error ) and I didn't write it down but was able to end the program and reboot.

I got the rapport too. ( below)

Then I downloaded superantispyware and ran that and that got rid of 331 spyware things.

I'm running trendmirco now and will download the hijacklog next

Ana (zinged by active x)

SmitFraudFix v2.207

Scan done at 23:43:32.10, Fri 07/27/2007
Run from C:\Documents and Settings\star\Desktop\SmitfraudFix
OS: Microsoft Windows 2000 [Version 5.00.2195] - Windows_NT
The filesystem type is FAT32
Fix run in safe mode

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» SharedTaskScheduler Before SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\SharedTaskScheduler]
"{547aaa89-7e6b-42b4-b112-a64955f86a2a}"="adirondack"

[HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{547aaa89-7e6b-42b4-b112-a64955f86a2a}\InProcServer32]
@="C:\WINNT\system32\zpuwriz.dll"

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\Classes\CLSID\{547aaa89-7e6b-42b4-b112-a64955f86a2a}\InProcServer32]
@="C:\WINNT\system32\zpuwriz.dll"

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Killing process

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» hosts

127.0.0.1 localhost

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Generic Renos Fix

GenericRenosFix by S!Ri

C:\WINNT\system32\zpuwriz.dll -> Hoax.Win32.Renos.gen.o
C:\WINNT\system32\zpuwriz.dll -> Deleted

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting infected files

C:\DOCUME~1\star\FAVORI~1\Online Security Test.url Deleted
C:\Program Files\Video ActiveX Access\ Deleted
C:\Program Files\VirusProtectPro 3.5\ Deleted

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» DNS

HKLM\SYSTEM\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{FF6B5D62-4F87-45B1-B5D7-AD731B06F4C9}: DhcpNameServer=24.25.5.150 24.25.5.149
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{FF6B5D62-4F87-45B1-B5D7-AD731B06F4C9}: DhcpNameServer=24.25.5.150 24.25.5.149
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS2\Services\Tcpip\..\{FF6B5D62-4F87-45B1-B5D7-AD731B06F4C9}: DhcpNameServer=24.25.5.150 24.25.5.149
HKLM\SYSTEM\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer=24.25.5.150 24.25.5.149
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer=24.25.5.150 24.25.5.149
HKLM\SYSTEM\CS2\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: DhcpNameServer=24.25.5.150 24.25.5.149

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Deleting Temp Files

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Winlogon.System
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows NT\CurrentVersion\Winlogon]
"System"=""

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» Registry Cleaning

Registry Cleaning done.

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» SharedTaskScheduler After SmitFraudFix
!!!Attention, following keys are not inevitably infected!!!

SrchSTS.exe by S!Ri
Search SharedTaskScheduler's .dll

»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»»» End


----------



## tallblond (Jul 28, 2007)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:10:59 AM, on 7/28/2007
Platform: Windows 2000 SP4 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
c:\sdwork\issimsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\stisvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\WINWORD.EXE
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchURL = http://www.hotsearchbox.com/ie/
R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\windows\system32\blank.htm
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\windows\system32\blank.htm
R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\YAHOO!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRA~1\YAHOO!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {243B17DE-77C7-46BF-B94B-0B5F309A0E64} - **C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - ** (file missing)
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\YAHOO!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISSI EZUpdate Service] "c:\sdwork\issimsvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SNM] C:\Program Files\SpyNoMore\SNM.exe /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://chat.msn.com
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {215B8138-A3CF-44C5-803F-8226143CFC0A} (Trend Micro ActiveX Scan Agent 6.6) - http://housecall65.trendmicro.com/housecall/applet/html/native/x86/win32/activex/hcImpl.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/d2c89f68a1bb5a/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {8D83D301-E841-11D1-B155-00600823BCF9} (WebLine Browser Integration Classes) - http://12.144.132.56/webline/applets/msie40x.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://207.144.44.254/activex/AxisCamControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/SymAData.dll
O16 - DPF: {E77C0D62-882A-456F-AD8F-7C6C9569B8C7} (ActiveDataObj Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/ActiveData.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINNT\System32\NavLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINNT\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service (dmadmin) - VERITAS Software Corp. - C:\WINNT\System32\dmadmin.exe
O23 - Service: IBM PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINNT\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ISSI EZUpdate (ISSIMon) - IBM Global Services - c:\sdwork\issimsvc.exe


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Rescan with Hijack This.
Close all browser windows except Hijack This.
Put a check mark beside these entries and click "Fix Checked".

*R1 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,SearchURL = http://www.hotsearchbox.com/ie/

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\windows\system32\blank.htm

R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Local Page = C:\windows\system32\blank.htm

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C8B2A36-3DB1-42A4-A3CB-D426709BBFEB} - (no file)

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - ** (file missing)*

Reboot. Post a new log.

You also have no anti-virus protection.
Get *AVG* (it's free): http://free.grisoft.com/doc/1


----------



## tallblond (Jul 28, 2007)

I did the rescan an checked the entries and rebooted and here is the HJT log.

I had trouble with Norton (trying to reload when the subscription came due and it would not download because it said I had to remove the old norton and I was able to remove it? The Norton would not load so I just haven't got back to it)

I've read the help tips in the forums and I like the idea of using the some of the utilities listed there.

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 8:23:47 AM, on 7/29/2007
Platform: Windows 2000 SP4 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
c:\sdwork\issimsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\stisvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
C:\WINNT\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R3 - URLSearchHook: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\YAHOO!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: &Yahoo! Toolbar Helper - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - C:\PROGRA~1\YAHOO!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {243B17DE-77C7-46BF-B94B-0B5F309A0E64} - **C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O3 - Toolbar: Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - C:\PROGRA~1\YAHOO!\Companion\Installs\cpn\yt.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISSI EZUpdate Service] "c:\sdwork\issimsvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SNM] C:\Program Files\SpyNoMore\SNM.exe /startup
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://chat.msn.com
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {215B8138-A3CF-44C5-803F-8226143CFC0A} (Trend Micro ActiveX Scan Agent 6.6) - http://housecall65.trendmicro.com/housecall/applet/html/native/x86/win32/activex/hcImpl.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/d2c89f68a1bb5a/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {8D83D301-E841-11D1-B155-00600823BCF9} (WebLine Browser Integration Classes) - http://12.144.132.56/webline/applets/msie40x.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://207.144.44.254/activex/AxisCamControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/SymAData.dll
O16 - DPF: {E77C0D62-882A-456F-AD8F-7C6C9569B8C7} (ActiveDataObj Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/ActiveData.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINNT\System32\NavLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINNT\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service (dmadmin) - VERITAS Software Corp. - C:\WINNT\System32\dmadmin.exe
O23 - Service: IBM PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINNT\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ISSI EZUpdate (ISSIMon) - IBM Global Services - c:\sdwork\issimsvc.exe

thanks

Ana


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

How are things now?


----------



## tallblond (Jul 28, 2007)

Hi

I downloaded the AVG anti virus ,, so I have that along with superantispyware,,, did a disk clean and defrag,,

I'm tired of messing with my pc,,, but it seems to run better and faster? or maybe I'm imagining it.

Anything else I need to do? Here's one one HJT

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 5:39:54 PM, on 7/29/2007
Platform: Windows 2000 SP4 (WinNT 5.00.2195)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)

Running processes:
C:\WINNT\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\services.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
c:\sdwork\issimsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\regsvc.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\MSTask.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\stisvc.exe
C:\WINNT\System32\WBEM\WinMgmt.exe
C:\WINNT\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINNT\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
C:\Program Files\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe
C:\WINNT\explorer.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: (no name) - {02478D38-C3F9-4efb-9B51-7695ECA05670} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {243B17DE-77C7-46BF-B94B-0B5F309A0E64} - **C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll (file missing)
O2 - BHO: Yahoo! IE Services Button - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Radio - {8E718888-423F-11D2-876E-00A0C9082467} - C:\WINNT\System32\msdxm.ocx
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ISSI EZUpdate Service] "c:\sdwork\issimsvc.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Synchronization Manager] mobsync.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SNM] C:\Program Files\SpyNoMore\SNM.exe /startup
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AVG7_CC] C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgcc.exe /STARTUP
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Yahoo! Pager] "C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Messenger\YahooMessenger.exe" -quiet
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~2\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Yahoo! Services - {5BAB4B5B-68BC-4B02-94D6-2FC0DE4A7897} - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\yiesrvc.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {CD67F990-D8E9-11d2-98FE-00C0F0318AFE} - (no file)
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyside.dll
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://chat.msn.com
O16 - DPF: {04E214E5-63AF-4236-83C6-A7ADCBF9BD02} (HouseCall Control) - http://housecall60.trendmicro.com/housecall/xscan60.cab
O16 - DPF: {215B8138-A3CF-44C5-803F-8226143CFC0A} (Trend Micro ActiveX Scan Agent 6.6) - http://housecall65.trendmicro.com/housecall/applet/html/native/x86/win32/activex/hcImpl.cab
O16 - DPF: {2BC66F54-93A8-11D3-BEB6-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec AntiVirus scanner) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/vc/bin/AvSniff.cab
O16 - DPF: {30528230-99f7-4bb4-88d8-fa1d4f56a2ab} (Installation Support) - C:\Program Files\Yahoo!\Common\Yinsthelper.dll
O16 - DPF: {74D05D43-3236-11D4-BDCD-00C04F9A3B61} (HouseCall Control) - http://a840.g.akamai.net/7/840/537/d2c89f68a1bb5a/housecall.antivirus.com/housecall/xscan53.cab
O16 - DPF: {8D83D301-E841-11D1-B155-00600823BCF9} (WebLine Browser Integration Classes) - http://12.144.132.56/webline/applets/msie40x.cab
O16 - DPF: {917623D1-D8E5-11D2-BE8B-00104B06BDE3} (CamImage Class) - http://207.144.44.254/activex/AxisCamControl.cab
O16 - DPF: {C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE} (Symantec RuFSI Registry Information Class) - http://security.symantec.com/sscv6/SharedContent/common/bin/cabsa.cab
O16 - DPF: {CE28D5D2-60CF-4C7D-9FE8-0F47A3308078} (ActiveDataInfo Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/SymAData.dll
O16 - DPF: {E77C0D62-882A-456F-AD8F-7C6C9569B8C7} (ActiveDataObj Class) - https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/ActiveData.cab
O16 - DPF: {F58E1CEF-A068-4C15-BA5E-587CAF3EE8C6} (MSN Chat Control 4.5) - http://fdl.msn.com/public/chat/msnchat45.cab
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: NavLogon - C:\WINNT\System32\NavLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - Unknown owner - C:\WINNT\System32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Alert Manager Server (Avg7Alrt) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgamsvr.exe
O23 - Service: AVG7 Update Service (Avg7UpdSvc) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgupsvc.exe
O23 - Service: AVG E-mail Scanner (AVGEMS) - GRISOFT, s.r.o. - C:\PROGRA~1\Grisoft\AVG7\avgemc.exe
O23 - Service: Logical Disk Manager Administrative Service (dmadmin) - VERITAS Software Corp. - C:\WINNT\System32\dmadmin.exe
O23 - Service: IBM PM Service (IBMPMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\WINNT\system32\ibmpmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: ISSI EZUpdate (ISSIMon) - IBM Global Services - c:\sdwork\issimsvc.exe

Thanks for all the help

Anna


----------



## tallblond (Jul 28, 2007)

I forgot to ask,,, the active X is what got me into trouble in the first place,,, how do I avoid this in the future?

Isn;t active x needed to do certain things (view video)?


----------



## Cheeseball81 (Mar 3, 2004)

Read here on *How to tighten your computer's security settings*: http://forums.techguy.org/t208517.html
It touches on ActiveX settings in it.

*Security Help Tools*: http://forums.techguy.org/security/110854-security-help-tools.html


----------

